

Simple Affiliate Software For Web Apps/SaaS - simonk
http://flow.cloudomatic.com/

======
stevenwei
This is pretty sweet.

It's great to see companies springing up to take the hassle out of building
SaaS apps.

Chargify/Recurly and the other folks doing recurring billing come to mind as
well. Thanks guys!

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Thanks! Infrastructure for distribution and monetization are really important
for saas apps. The guys at chargify/recurly/spreedly/etc. are building some
really important infrastructure too.

------
paulsingh
This. is. awesome.

And timely too. I was planning to sit down to add some affiliate stuff into
MailFinch but I'd be willing to try this out. Just signed up for the beta.

------
jasonlbaptiste
Hey, didn't expect this to get out to HN yet, but it did. We've been planning
this for a while and have had some devs excited, but it's hard to really get
people on board without something concrete. We put this together over the
weekend as an MVP (im writing an entire post on it with andres this week).

Hopefully using Cappuccino too. Looking forward to feedback, since this is for
developers and we need to make it work for you guys.

~~~
simonk
Sorry, I've just been waiting for something like this for awhile. Really
excited about it.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
We're insanely excited an app developer submitted it :D.

------
brianbreslin
this is an incredibly complex task to pull off, best of luck guys. when will
it be ready for testing?

~~~
auston
This appears to be non existent, it uses a wufoo form... Has anyone ACTUALLY
USED it?

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
It's an MVP, we're in the process of building it. We could either send
mindless PDFs and talk about it or we could show it off. The screenshots are
from the actual ui.

We're all about releasing products fast (cloudomatic and cloudomaticstart were
released in <30 days). This isn't something done in a few weeks though sadly.

~~~
auston
Not sure what MVP stands for... but I just hope you prove me wrong... Don't
want to see a publictivity repeat.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
MVP= minimum viable product.

------
olalonde
Great idea! On a side note, the hover effect on the buttons hurts my eyes -
maybe it's just me.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Thank you! Ha, the green glow, right?

~~~
olalonde
That's it! Looks like a developer took the initiative because apart from that
the design is neat :D

------
gleb
Pricing?

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Still working out the exact details by talking to devs/getting feedback.
Suggestions? Fyi, no up front fees or monthly minimums. ie- if you're starting
out and want to use cloudomatic(flow), you don't have to be doing large
volume.

~~~
carbocation
This looks very promising. I believe that the number of people who want to
offer affiliate marketing options will boom if you show them that you can do
it (with your app). In a sense, you'd be creating a market. Perhaps offer fees
that scale down (even minimally) as my revenue goes up, so that our interests
are more fully aligned? And it may be worth experimenting with a monthly fee,
just to see if that helps keep out the "high-maintenance, low-profit"
customers (or not).

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Thank you! It's a huge driver of revenue if done right. Our goal is to make it
more customer/relevant partner driven, rather than shooting fish in the barrel
traditional affiliate marketing. Yup, we'd definitely scale down with volume.

